# ATL Repticon



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Who's going or vending? Repticon Atlanta Main Page


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nobody?? Just wondering if it was worth going.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Its usually good for picking up vivs or supplies. Not much in the way of dart frogs though. Mostly a reptile show. Pythons, geckos and chams.

Michael


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

We were thinking of vending but didn't know if it would be worth the drive? If anyone wants stuff and we have atleast $600 in pre orders we would show up.

Taron


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I usually go when I need driftwood. 

It isn't a very impressive show most of the time. Taron, if you get some pre-orders, lemme know. I might drive up there just to see your table.

Mike, we need to get together sometime this spring for a cookout or something. It's been too long!


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

CHuempfner said:


> I usually go when I need driftwood.
> 
> It isn't a very impressive show most of the time. Taron, if you get some pre-orders, lemme know. I might drive up there just to see your table.
> 
> Mike, we need to get together sometime this spring for a cookout or something. It's been too long!


Yes, definintely a get together is in order. I know there's a bunch of closet froggers / lurkers in the area. I'm debating about going. I could use some driftwood or other odds and ends. I may check it out. I have a couple of Veraderos calling your name.

Crystal, I have a couple of froglets calling your name


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

And I have a couple froglets calling your name! Lemme know if you are going. I might try to make the time.



bgmike64 said:


> Yes, definintely a get together is in order. I know there's a bunch of closet froggers / lurkers in the area. I'm debating about going. I could use some driftwood or other odds and ends. I may check it out. I have a couple of Veraderos calling your name.
> 
> Crystal, I have a couple of froglets calling your name


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I go just to see what Under the Canopy brings. I got four beautiful little leucs from them today. There were more c.b. frogs there this time than any time that I can recall in the past 3 years. Bay Area had some nice looking c.b. Mantella aurantiaca. I hope the c.b. frog offerings keep increasing, it used to be that you would have to slog through 20 tables of lizards and snakes just to find any frogs, now at least 6 vendors had really nice frogs.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

There was a better amphibian selection than the past few times. I myself delivered a few herps and picked up a couple pairs of darts.

Michael


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

fieldnstream said:


> I go just to see what Under the Canopy brings. I got four beautiful little leucs from them today. There were more c.b. frogs there this time than any time that I can recall in the past 3 years. Bay Area had some nice looking c.b. Mantella aurantiaca. I hope the c.b. frog offerings keep increasing, it used to be that you would have to slog through 20 tables of lizards and snakes just to find any frogs, now at least 6 vendors had really nice frogs.


I am curious, Bay Area had cb Gold Mantellas, Juveniles, babys? Bill


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Good to hear! I think I'll go have a look see. I'm glad to hear there's a larger representation of Darts this year....


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

They had a group of about 7 juvies, looked like one of the redder bloodlines. They also had w.c. betsileo and madagascariensis (maybe baroni).


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

billschwinn said:


> I am curious, Bay Area had cb Gold Mantellas, Juveniles, babys? Bill


I'm curious as well. When they did the Orlando Repticon in early Jan. '11 they had Goldens, madagascariensis and Betsileo and they all appeared to be WC and there was no signage to say otherwise.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

It's that time again.....anyone going this time?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

JoshsFrogs will be there, with plenty of cb frogs to go around!


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Even though it's best to catch the show on the first day, I won't be able to go until Sunday.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If any local froggers would be interested in a trip to ABG Friday morning, the JoshsFrogs crew will be going - drop me a pm and let me know.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Really glad to hear Joshsfrogs will be there....been been hoping yall would come down for a while. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that more and more frog people will start making the trip to Atlanta.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn, I wish I could go. If anyone headed down through TN needs a place to crash we have a spare bedroom.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

If anyone thats going is interested I have the following tanks that I'm trying to sell and I could deliver to the show on Sat morning.
2 12x12x18 Zoo-meds w/ silicone/coco backgrounds and x-small exoterra heatpads: $50 for both
1 18x18x24 Zoo-med w/gs background dripwall, pump, and Exo-Terra light: $150
1 20L w/ screen top: $10
1 29 w/ sliding screen top: $20
1 75 w/ gs background and stand: $175 
I can take pics if interested. Hope to see a bunch of DBers at the show!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Make sure you stop by the Joshs Frogs booth - mention you're a member of Dendroboard and get 10% off your purchase at the show!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

So this was officially the best repticon so far for froggers. Let's hope it keeps getting more and more frog-friendly. For any Georgia folks that didn't make it there was so much more frog stuff this time. Joshsfrogs had a huge selection of awesome darts and supplies, and under the canopy had some great ones as well. Another vendor had a few, some tincs and leucs. I think the best part was that almost all the frogs I saw were cb (except for the resellers with the usual Whites, Kassinas, fire-bellies, etc...). This is the first time that I have been able to leave the show with everything I need (dart-related): fruit-fly media, hydroton, sphag, superpig and other supplements, broms, pilea, excelsior, the list goes on. Great show, I hope it stays this good.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

WOW, a far contrast from the last show. Sorry I didn't check it out. I hope the vendors felt it was worth the trip and come to the next one. I'll definitely come out and support.......


----------



## newfrogger (Jun 20, 2011)

For being a new frogger the show was a blast! The guys at Josh's Frogs and Under the Canopy were awesome! The show had everything there that I ordered online and alot of it was cheaper. Met some fellow froggers, Thanks Fieldnstream for bringing the tanks. My boy had more than a blast he went into overload. My wife even admitted she had a good time and bought herself a Peacock Day Gecko for one on the tanks from fieldnstream.


----------

